# Hilfe der Erfahrenen



## BrandungsPirat (1. September 2009)

Hier erstmal der Fangbericht:
*Datum*:Montag, 31.08.09
*Ort*: Sierksdorf, 500m rechts vom Wald
*Wetter*: Sonne, klarer Himmel,Zunehmender fast Vollmond und somit ganz schön hell
*Wind*: leider keiner somit Ententeich
*Strömung:*Von Neustadt nach Timmendorf
*Angelzeit*: 20.00-1.30 Uhr
*Köder*: Tauwurm mit Dorschlockmittel (hab keine Wattis mehr bekommen) und Garnele
*Vorfach*oppelhakensystem und Ein-Haken-Nachläufer, ca. 80 cm
*Wurfweiten*: 30m - ca 230m
*Fang*: Zwei Platten 15cm und 21cm und ein Dorsch 32cm (alle drei haben den Kuss bekommen und dürfen noch wachsen  )
*Bemerkung*: War für mich das erste mal Brandungsangeln...Die beiden Platten hab ich um die 60-100m gefangen und den Dorsch um die 200m und alles nur auf Tauwurm mit lockmittel). Garnele war nichts. Platte bis22.30 und 23.00 und Dorsch 0.45 Uhr


Man sagte mir das ich das auf Tauwurm vergessen kann ind der Ostsee. Habs dennoch versucht weil ich keine Wattis bekommen habe allerdings mit dorschlockmittel. Hab ja noch gehofft das ein Aal vorbeikommt aber dem war ja nicht so...
;+So jetzt mein Kopfzerbrechen... lag das jetzt am Tauwurm das da nichts größeres gebissen hat oder war einfach nichts da.... Muss ich mir wirklich immer wattis besorgen?????Ich mein sie haben ja auch auf tauis gebissen.
Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!
Heydiho und Petri Heil:m


----------



## Rüganer1983 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Also wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich in Göhren auf der Seebrücke gestanden habe mit Tauis mit oder ohne lockmittel, Wattwurmaroma und all den spielereien und nur Postkartengroße plättchen fing und der kollege neben mir, der genau dieselben stellen befischte wie ich, aber mit wattis die großen Platten und auch den ein oder anderen schönen Dorsch (natürlich auch mal kleinkram) rauszog, würde ich sagen:
Nie mehr ohne Wattis an den Teich.
Tobis kannst du aber alternativ auch nehmen, die mag auch der Aal gerne


----------



## BrandungsPirat (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ja danke alles klar... 
was sind tobis (seeringelwürmer)????

und die garnele  hat das auch schon jemand probiert mit oder ohne erfolg ???


----------



## b_fanatic (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Tobis sind keine Seeringelwürmer sondern Sandaale, also kleine fische die man als ganzes oder in stücken als köder einsetzen kann.


----------



## dmoppel (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

200m??????????????|bigeyes
230m??????????????|kopfkrat

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Rüganer1983 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

joar bei 230m kann ich mir auch nur |kopfkrat
für nen brandungsanfänger eine sehr erstaunliche weite.
Tobis oder auch Tobs sind wie schon erwähnt wurde sandaale.
die werden auch als tobiasfisch verkauft. in vielen angelläden bekommst du sie tiefgefrohren. am besten lassen sie sich mit einer Ködernadel aufziehen wenn sie noch nicht ganz aufgetaut sind


----------



## Norbi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Brandungsanfänger und 230m,lass das mal die Profis lesen die werden sehr neidisch sein;+


----------



## Rüganer1983 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ich angel seit 8 jahren in der brandung aber meine weiten an sehr sehr guten tagen liegen bei 180-190m


----------



## caddel (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

@Rüganer

.....................dann solltest Du aber regelmäßig an den Meisterschaften teilnehmen. Hättest tolle Gewinnaussichten, denn da wird ja ohne Vorfach und nur mit Blei geworfen und ob die soweit kommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Rüganer1983 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

@ caddel:

Ich bin froh wenn ich zeit zum angeln habe.

naja wie gesagt die angegebenen weiten sind an super tagen.

Normal sind weiten um die 150-160m bei gegenwind um 4Bft komm ich auf 120 aber das reicht auch. du hast an der seebrücke natürlich auch immer 2 Meter Höhenbonus die mächtig Weite gutmachen.
Vom Strand aus sind 150 mehr als respektabel


----------



## pj6000 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



BrandungsPirat schrieb:


> ;+So jetzt mein Kopfzerbrechen... lag das jetzt am Tauwurm das da nichts größeres gebissen hat oder war einfach nichts da.... Muss ich mir wirklich immer wattis besorgen?????Ich mein sie haben ja auch auf tauis gebissen.
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!
> Heydiho und Petri Heil:m



1. wow: respektable wurfweite!|kopfkrat , dann sind meine Spulen leer! (naja!?)
2. nix da! oder;  das Wasser ist eigentlich noch viel zu warm!
3. Watties sind für mich Pflicht! Da hilft auch kein Dorschlockmittelgepampe!
4. Wurfweite reduzieren, bringt manchmal mehr! 20-30m vor den Füssen, gibts manchmal auch Fisch, mehr als man glaubt!
Also lieber mit einer Rute die Weite variieren bzw suchen!


----------



## Quappenjäger (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

habe bisher erst 2 leute gesehen die auf so ne weite mit vorfach kommen #d ( 180 -200 m ).


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Brandungsanfänger und 230m,lass das mal die Profis lesen die werden sehr neidisch sein;+




|muahah:|good:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## BrandungsPirat (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

lol nein tippfehler um die 200m muss aber auch sagen bin mit der watthose bis zur dritten sandbank vorgekommen (wo ich denn auch nur noch mit den stiefeln im wasser stand, komischer weise) so flach war die erste und zweite nicht... hab somit schon 50-60m, wenn das reicht, gut gemacht


----------



## Koschi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Weitentechnisch schleifen Eure Eier ja teilweise mal wieder ganz böse durch den Sand.... setzt Euch besser hin....:vik:


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Koschi schrieb:


> Weitentechnisch schleifen Eure Eier ja teilweise mal wieder ganz böse durch den Sand.... setzt Euch besser hin....:vik:



|muahah:|good: So fängt der Tag doch gut an!!!


----------



## isfischer (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

??? 230 meter mit wieviel gramm und das beim ersten mal als anfaenger entweder hast du ne super wurftechnik oder du erzaehlst uns hier einen vom pferd! weil 252m mit 100g waren der alte weltrekord geworfen von peter thain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kBt4wHYFmw
gruss
oli


----------



## Rüganer1983 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

selbst wenn du 50 m weit reingelaufen bist bleiben danoch 180m offen. also als ich angefangen hab kam ich auf vielleicht 100m wenns hoch kommt#c


----------



## Moltomike (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Als Anfänger hast Du eine beachtliche Wurfweite, alle Wetter. Hut ab. Aber na gut. Als erfahrener Ostseebrandler kann ich Dir empfehlen, mit Seeringelwürmern an die See zu fahren. Die gibts frisch oder gezüchtet auf Bestellung bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen oder selber gebuddelt mit der Forke auf einer Muschelbank. Seeringel sind fester als Wattis und in der Ostsee vor Steilküsten oder steinigem Untergrund die Hauptnahrung. Die Seeringel werden von hinten nach vorne auf den Haken gezogen, so dass die dunkelgrüne Stelle beim Seeringel gleich hinter dem Widerhaken verschwindet. Ententeichwetter an der Ostsee lädt ein zu einem gemütlichen Fernsehabend, aber nicht zum branden. Anlandig muss der Wind sein, 3 -5 WS und das Wasser braun auf den ersten 100m, dann sind sie da, meine Lieblinge .....Gruß und so long MM


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Moltomike schrieb:


> Die gibts *frisch oder gezüchtet *auf Bestellung bei :v in Kaltenkirchen oder selber gebuddelt mit der Forke auf einer Muschelbank.



Hä?!?


----------



## caddel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Hä?!?




Marcel, wußtes Du das gar nicht ?

Da fährt jeden Tag einer los und gräbt die frischen
und Freitags kommen dann die gezüchteten. 

Allerdings bekommst du die frischen auch erst ab Freitags.


----------



## Norbi (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

:q:q:q jepp auf der Muschelbank:q:q:q
Ich hole meine bei der Deutschen Bank,natürlich Freitags:vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

auf der muschelbank ist top |muahah:dort sammel ich sogar meine wattis ein |rolleyes


----------



## caddel (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> auf der muschelbank ist top |muahah:dort sammel ich sogar meine wattis ein |rolleyes



Verrate doch nicht alles #q jetzt graben da allen nach den Würmern mit Flügeln, die die Bleie 230 mtr. weit rausbringen.:q:q:q


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

. Die Seeringel werden von hinten nach vorne auf den Haken gezogen, so dass die dunkelgrüne Stelle beim Seeringel gleich hinter dem Widerhaken verschwindet. 


denn hab ich die bis heute sogar immer falsch auf den haken gezogen |uhoh: werde es mal von hinten versuchen :l wobei ich noch nicht weiß wie ich den langen stab dort hinten richtig einführe !


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ich brech zusammen Jungz|jump:!!! Geilster Tröt ever :m...


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Ich brech zusammen Jungz|jump:!!! Geilster Tröt ever :m...


 
jo marcy hab aufm kudder auch die nadel dabei #hmüssen wir mal testen wie es von hinten am besten klappt !!!!!!


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

|bigeyes Ok,  *ICH* zeig dir das denn :vik:!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

das wird ja spassig|supergri 2 mann , 2 nadeln ob wir da noch zum angeln kommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Quappenjäger (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

nicht zu vergessen das der saft lang genug im wurm bleibt um fischiges zu locken :vik:


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ich glaub, mein Schwein pfeift, bzw. mein Trecker humpelt#d#d#d



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> werde es mal von hinten versuchen :l wobei ich noch nicht weiß wie ich den langen stab dort hinten richtig einführe !





Quappenjäger schrieb:


> müssen wir mal testen wie es von hinten am besten klappt !!!!!!















Aber sowas von Tatütata!!!!
Mein halbes Postfach ist schon voll vor lauter Meldungen!!!
:vik:


----------



## Tino (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ich habe beim ersten Brandungsangeln in Rerik gerade rüber in Schweden ne Scheibe zerdeppert.Zum Glück hat mich kein Schwede gesehen.
Allerdings stand ich auf der 47 sten Sandbank.




Koschi schrieb:


> Weitentechnisch schleifen Eure Eier ja teilweise mal wieder ganz böse durch den Sand.... setzt Euch besser hin....:vik:


 
Geil Koschi!!! Ich hab Nachtschicht und les mich gerade durch diesen Märchentrööt.

:vik:*Ich beiss in die Tischkante vor lachen.*:vik:


----------



## gründler (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich habe beim ersten Brandungsangeln in Rerik gerade rüber in Schweden ne Scheibe eingeworfen.Zum Glück hat mich kein Schwede gesehen.
> Allerdings stand ich auf der 47 sten Sandbank.


 
Jo kenne ich ich hab mal vor Jahren das Leuchtfeuer vor Kiel getroffen,gehockt haben wir auf der 1 Sandbank vor Laboe,gab auch mächtig Ärger weil ich den Zentral Rechner getroffen habe und dann wahr da alles duster.Schiffe musten anhalten voll das Chaos auf See.

Ich hab mich dann heimlich am U-Boot vorbei zum Auto geschlichen und bin gefahren gebissen hat äh nix:vik:|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ihr seid fiees!:q
Und wer hier plötzlich alles auftaucht um sein Ego aufzupolieren, staun|bigeyes

Mal im Ernst, auch wenn es weh tut. Aale schlängeln dicht am Ufer. Die erwischt man tatsächlich gut mit Tauwurm in der Ostsee. Aber nicht bei 200m, sondern in der ersten Rinne, also um 5-10m vom Ufer entfernt. Normale Wurfweiten um 80m sind schon zu weit weg. Da reicht eine Aalrute für, mit 50g Blei.

Zur Orientierung sind 80m etwa die Länge eines Buhnenfeldes, plus 10m. Man verschätzt sich unheimlich bei der Weite in der Ostsee und ich würde die paar (200) Meter nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Ich denke oft, in 10Min bist du da, doch dann werden es 20 Min bei 30 Knoten Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## caddel (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ihr seid fiees!:q
> Und wer hier plötzlich alles auftaucht um sein Ego aufzupolieren, staun|bigeyes
> 
> Mal im Ernst, auch wenn es weh tut. Aale schlängeln dicht am Ufer. Die erwischt man tatsächlich gut mit Tauwurm in der Ostsee. Aber nicht bei 200m, sondern in der ersten Rinne, also um 5-10m vom Ufer entfernt. Normale Wurfweiten um 80m sind schon zu weit weg. Da reicht eine Aalrute für, mit 50g Blei.
> ...



|bigeyes Rosi, wo angelst Du ???? 20 km vom Ufer entfernt...........

Dat ist dann ja schon fast an der dänischen Küste. Nee wirklich soweit würde ich beim Brandungsangeln meinen Köder nicht wegfahren.


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

das schaffen die fliegenden würmer von alleine! schrumpeln bei der entfernung noch nicht mal und sind randvoll wenn sie im feuchten nass sind :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

so gesehen kommt der inhalt dort an wo er am effektivsten ist !!!


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Tja Brandungspirat, Du bist hier leider bei "Dick und Doof" gelandet.
Die "Erfahrenen" und die hoch eloquenten Spezies stillen gerade Ihre Eitelkeit an Dir!|peinlich:v

Als Tipp: Wenn Du keine Wattwürmer bekommst, besorge Dir lieber 1 oder 2 frische Makrelen oder Heringe. Schneide Dir schlanke Stücke und bewege Sie alle 5 - 10 Minuten ein Stückchen, nur so etwa 0,5m.
Ps.: Ich habe früher auch gemeint, dass ich 200m weit werfe. Meistens sind es aber nur (wenn's richtig gut läuft) max. 150m. Ich habe aber auch nicht so die Ahnung der "Erfahrenen"; denn ich mache das erst seit ca. 25 Jahren.

Lass Dir nicht die Freude nehmen.
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Quappenjäger (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Tja Brandungspirat, Du bist hier leider bei "Dick und Doof" gelandet.
> Die "Erfahrenen" und die hoch eloquenten Spezies stillen gerade Ihre Eitelkeit an Dir!|peinlich:v
> 
> Als Tipp: Wenn Du keine Wattwürmer bekommst, besorge Dir lieber 1 oder 2 frische Makrelen oder Heringe. Schneide Dir schlanke Stücke und bewege Sie alle 5 - 10 Minuten ein Stückchen, nur so etwa 0,5m.
> ...


 
bei 150m taugen die wümer nix!!! normal fliegen die erst richtig ab 200 m !!!!! und wie hier schon gepostet bis nach dk locker :q


----------



## zander-ralf (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Quappenjäger, viele von uns hier im Anglerboard haben schon Brandungsangeln ausgeübt, da bist Du noch mit der Rassel im Pfötchen um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt.#v

Brandungspirat, wenn Du noch mal einen echt guten Thread hier im Anglerboard sehen willst dann gehe mal auf "Gezielt auf Steinbutt" und mach hier die "niveaufreie Zone" dicht.#h


----------



## isfischer (4. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

naa die beste und genauste methode seine wurfweite zu messen ist auf dem golfplatz, dort wo die abschlaege geuebt werden, in der regel habe die meter markierungen, bei 50,100,150,200m...nur die probleme sind: die golfer gucken bloed wenn da einer mit ner brandungsagel steht und wirft und das andere ist, der boden muss trocken sein, sonst gibts nen "langen" spaziergang, weil das gewicht im boden stecken bleibt|gr:

aber wie schon geschrieben vllt hat er ha ne super technik, was durchaus sein kann, habe solche leute schon bei mir in der gruppe gehabt
grs
oli


----------



## gründler (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Junges Mädels von meiner Seite aus war dat nur so aus Spass,ich gehe wenn überhaupt 1-2 mal im Jahr in die Brandung und schaffe es wenn überhaupt auf 50-100m.
Mal das Leben nicht immer so ernst sehen,ohne Spass keine freude ohne freude alles mist.Das Leben ist hart genug da kann man mal was zum schmuntzeln reinwerfen.

lg


----------



## Tino (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Tja Brandungspirat, Du bist hier leider bei "Dick und Doof" gelandet.
> Die "Erfahrenen" und die hoch eloquenten Spezies stillen gerade Ihre Eitelkeit an Dir!|peinlich:v
> 
> Als Tipp:
> ...


----------



## Rosi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



caddel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Rosi, wo angelst Du ???? 20 km vom Ufer entfernt...........
> 
> Dat ist dann ja schon fast an der dänischen Küste. Nee wirklich soweit würde ich beim Brandungsangeln meinen Köder nicht wegfahren.



Oh, das war ein Gedankensprung von der Orientierung beim Brandungsangeln zum Boot. Weite läßt sich auch dort schlecht schätzen.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Tino, erzähl Du mir nicht was Spaß ist, ok?
Ist Dir Dummschwätzer vielleicht mal aufgefallen, dass sich der arme, von Dir und Deinen Kumpanen zur Ulkfigur gemachte Junge nicht mal mehr wagt zu melden?  
Und der Bengel schreibt noch: Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.
Bring Du mir nicht bei was Spaß ist!
Ich finde das eine nette Entschuldigung und ein echt guter Tipp von Dir, für ihn, fällig wäre. 
Als "erfahrener" Brandungsangler bist Du ihm das schuldig.#6
Allerbest, zander-ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Moin moin,

Und dann wundern sich die alten Hasen wenn sich mal wieder nen Anfänger in nem (extra)Thread darüber beschwert das keine vernünftigen Antworten auf die gestellten Fragen kommen.
Na klar kann man dem Anfänger auf seine Fehleinschätzung hinweisen. Nur dabei bitte das WIE und die Ausmaße beachten. Und lieber mal drann denken ob man nicht selber aus der Anfängerzeit nen paar Leichen im Keller zu liegen hat.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Moin Gunnar,

sauber dargestellt!
Brandungspirat, kannst Dich ruhig wieder melden. 
Ich habe mal innerlich Deinen "Granatenwurf" auf 130m abgestempelt und die Spezies hier haben wohl auch nur 'n Kasper verschluckt.
Wir sind doch alle Kumpels! :vik:

Ps.: Manche waren allerdings schon als Kind Sch...e!!!:q:q:q
Ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen!!!#c


----------



## Hämmer25 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Auf vernünftige Fragen bekommt man auch Antworten. Wer aber solche Weite angibt sollte sich nicht über solche Antworten wundern.Schade das man von anderen Weitwerfern keinen beim Meerescasting sieht.Dort haben sich schon so meinche Traumweiten in Luft aufgelößt.In Deutschland gibt es max.2-3 Werfer die mit der Stationärsrolle über 200m werfen.Alles über 120m  am Strand mit Vorfach und Köder sind schon gute Weiten.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

He Leute,
ich möchte euch bitten endlich zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Dieses ganze Offtopic und Gelaber werde ich nicht mehr dulden. Ich hätte gar nicht so lange warten dürfen. 
Also antwortet zum Thema oder schreibt lieber gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*



> Dieses ganze Offtopic und Gelaber werde ich nicht mehr dulden. Ich hätte gar nicht so lange warten dürfen.


Alles klar Jörg,
Schade nur das erst eingegriffen wird wenn man dem TE beisteht.
Naja zumindest ist man den lästigen Neuuser los. Nach diesen verbalen Ar,schtritten stellt der nie wieder ne Frage.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Leider gibt es nie den richtigen Augenblick einzugreifen. 
Wenn man zu früh eingreift ist man der Spielverderber und kann keinen Spaß ab und wenn man es zu spät macht bekommt man den Vorwurf nicht früher eingegriffen zu haben.
Was solls ich versuche weiter mein bestes zu geben.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Schade des es so gelaufen ist. *Dir* nun die Schuld zugeben wäre ungerecht. Du als Mod machst immer was falsch. Das Dilemma kenn ich zur genüge.


> Was solls ich versuche weiter mein bestes zu geben


Auch wenn nicht immer das optimale dabei rauskommt. Aber: Das erkenn ich an und zieh den Hut. Wer ist schon freiwillig der Prügelknabe?? LOL


----------



## Klaus S. (5. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Bin ganz klar dafür das Jörg an allem Schuld ist :m

@Pirat, du solltest wirklich versuchen immer frische Wattwürmer (und ne Ködernadel) dabei zu haben. Es gibt einfach kaum einen besseren Köder auf Dorsch und Co als frischen Wattwurm. Du kannst ihn auch als Coktail zusammen mit Seeringelwürmern anbieten. Muschelfleisch, Sandaale wie auch Heringsfetzen werden eher selten zum Brandungsangeln genommen. Tauwürmer gehen zwar auch aber meist werden die nur im Sommer auf Aal genommen (hab aber auch schn Dorsch und Butt drauf gefangen).

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen von den Leuten weil du dich in der Weite bisschen vertan hast, das ging am Anfang vielen von uns so. Hab auch schon mal die ganze Keule (220m) von der Spule geworfen aber bis ich Kontakt zum Blei hatte war die Hälfte der ausgebrachten Schnur schon wieder auf der Spule. Sowas passiert nunmal beim Seitenwind der bisschen stärker pustet.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Gunnar, lass es!
Ich habe gerade ein Pünktchen für den Ausdruck "Dummschwätzer" eingesteckt.
Also merke Dir: Nicht den Robin Hood spielen! Lieber auch mit 'draufhauen und ver..schen.   

Das war's hier, hier im Thread, für mich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. September 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Erfahrenen*

Ich mache jetzt hier mal zu, offensichtlich ist es nicht mehr möglich zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu finden. Schade.


----------

